# Taxi!!!!



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

Castle Howard - Yorkshire


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2018)

Wonderful shot!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2018)

aaawwww, how sweet.  And beautiful!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2018)

Gorgeous picture.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 20, 2018)

Glad you like it folks


----------



## Olive (Jun 20, 2018)

WOW what a shot.  Luv it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you sell your photos? I'm an Amateur photographer of wildlife, scenery (Rocky Mountain N.P. and Yellowstone N.P.) as well as pro-rodeo events.


----------



## 911 (Jun 20, 2018)

Another kind of taxi taken at Universal Studios. I love that old Plymouth. I think my dad had one like it before I was around. Anyone know what year it might be?


----------

